# Seat upgrade options? Let me see yours



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

So, I'm considering a rear seat delete and buckets for the front...

Obviously I would get red leather recaro PPs to go with my red leather door cards but I don't see them as an option to buy new anymore? And second hand ones are rarer than rare. Unless someone knows better?

What other options are there? Pics would be great


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

They come in red too I believe :mrgreen:


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Just what I was looking for!


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

Recaro Pole Position seats are still available but are very pricey. If you went full leather they would provably end costing around £2.5k by the time you've bought side mounts and seat runners and they would still be black on the back ( not an issue if you are happy with black).

http://www.sportseats4u.co.uk/recaro-po ... d_928.html

I've only seen one set up for sale from a QS and the guy was asking nearly a grand if I remember. Most second hand ones would probably need a good refurb to get them looking realy smart again. I've seen some really tatty ones in QS advertised as "immaculate" :?


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ignore the dirt this is a competition car  but comfy seats!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> They come in red too I believe :mrgreen:


 :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

RS3-4 bucket seats


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Similar to PP's

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/Product.d ... AkSG8P8HAQ


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I hate seats that you have to drag yourself out of :lol: 
unless it's for rally purposes.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Marty said:


> second hand ones are rarer than rare. Unless someone knows better?
> 
> I don't think I've seen any for sale since I got mine Marty.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

I know James, I've been looking enviously at yours


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

I did enquire with Recaro if the red leather was still an option to buy new, but they replied that there is no base available for the Mk1, and that was that.

How do others do it then?


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

im going after a set of Recaro sportster cs

here they are in my mates m3 ....[ yes they are heated too ]










he paid 1100 with billet runners included


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wouldn't go for the Recaro CS a lot of people with them fitted are having them stolen it's has been a problem with the Golf R 
Pole positions get my vote 

















The only problem I found with the qS Poles is they sit to high so I swapped the side mounts for a pair of Genuine alloy Recaro mounts but you need to make a seat belt buckle mount and slot the fixing holes


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

well, i guess once i have the money ill end up doing something else, like i always do, lol

i have looked at other seats and i have to say i like the pole position too . :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

What is funny is if the PP's were never put in the QS not one person would put them in a TT lol, they dont suit the look of the car at all, rally seat in a mini gt car :roll: , yes they are a nice seat but there are much better looking options like some in the thread, RS4, porsche, CS's etc.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Danny1 said:


> What is funny is if the PP's were never put in the QS not one person would put them in a TT lol, they dont suit the look of the car at all, rally seat in a mini gt car :roll: , yes they are a nice seat but there are much better looking options like some in the thread, RS4, porsche, CS's etc.


The poles are much more comfortable than the standard seats they were also fitted to a limited edition roadster a few years before the qS came out


----------



## timandrew (Jun 15, 2011)

jamman said:


>


Looks good but is it a genuine Recaro bucket seat?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

timandrew said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Considering Jamman's fat ass sat on it, and it didn't break. I'd say by the quality it has to be genuine :lol:


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd have to go for the leon cupra :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> timandrew said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Low blow :lol:


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Marty said:


> So, I'm considering a rear seat delete and buckets for the front...
> 
> Obviously I would get red leather recaro PPs to go with my red leather door cards but I don't see them as an option to buy new anymore? And second hand ones are rarer than rare. Unless someone knows better?
> 
> What other options are there? Pics would be great


Get the seats you want in another colour then get them retrimmed. Somebody like Retro Retrims in Birmingham will do a great job at a reasonable price - my daughter got an entire interior for her Mini including having Mk1 Recaro seats trimmed in a custom leather design for around £800.


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > What is funny is if the PP's were never put in the QS not one person would put them in a TT lol, they dont suit the look of the car at all, rally seat in a mini gt car :roll: , yes they are a nice seat but there are much better looking options like some in the thread, RS4, porsche, CS's etc.
> ...


I'm with you on the PPs being comfortable and looking spot on in the Mk1 8) Funny how many QS for sale without PPs are advertised as having "comfort sports seats" and being told by the seller that the "Recaro's are awfull"! No doubt it would have been a different story if they had PPs :lol:

I remember seeing a Roadster for sale a while back in a dark purple with a sort of blueberry colour PPs , wasn't my cuppa :?

I could have gone for nimbus grey and PPs in the same tan colour they did the Baseball in


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

My car is in the process of being transformed into a track based car so weight is a bit of a priority. 
Therefore my electric Porsche seats will be up for grabs soon  Good enough for a 996 turbo


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Are they red, Matt? Pics please


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I have these coming for my track TT:










I would suggest that the best thing you can do is go to somewhere like GSM or Demon Tweaks and put your ar5e in as many as you can, I tried about 40 seats at GSM and only really fit in 3, only one ticked the box and I ordered two of them. I tried the Recaro Pole Positions, too shallow for me, not enough wait grip and the shoulders weren't wide enough for me, so they were very uncomfortable, I am 6' 4" and 100kg

Try and try again before you buy


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

1781cc said:


> I have these coming for my track TT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look nice - I was steered away from the wrap around seats like that as they aren't allowed at the Nurburgring (which is somewhere I want to eventually take the TT).


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Marty said:


> Are they red, Matt? Pics please


Sorry bud, they are black.


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not sure if the door card clearance is the same with roadster and coupes, but certain seats with wide shoulder wings didn't fit when I tried. I settled for these OMP as they barely fit, the outer wing slightly touches with the door closed. So word of advice, make sure the seat will have enough clearance for the car, because some don't.


----------



## atmorgan (Feb 21, 2015)

jamman said:


>


Completely unrelated, where did you get the colour matched Handbrake, leg rest covers?!!!

Very interested.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

atmorgan said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They are called something like "custom pack" by Audi and were an option at build.

Also come with a red steering wheel which soon became a little OTT for my liking.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Andy1a2b said:


> I remember seeing a Roadster for sale a while back in a dark purple with a sort of blueberry colour PPs , wasn't my cuppa


That's the limited edition roadster Yellow was talking about. Nice cars if you can find one.


----------

